# Blitzgerät für Nikon D50



## tatzel (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich brauche für meine Nikon D50 ein leistungsfähiges Blitzgerät. Meine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Fremdgeräten, also einem Blitzgerät, das nicht von Nikon ist oder muss ich auf Nikon SB 200-800 zurückgreifen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Blitz von METZ benutzen oder ähnliches, du bist da nicht auf Nikon beschränkt. Ich hatte anfänglich auch einen von METZ benutzt (frag mich nichtmehr welcher...) an meiner D-80
Ich würde aber generell zum SB-600 raten, oder zum SB-800 wenn es viel Leistung sein muss.
Allerdings kannst du abgesehen von der Leistung nicht wirklich alle vorteile vom SB-800 nutzen, der wurde für Geräte ab D200 optimiert, also erst die Kameras die zeitgleich/nach der D200 (gehört die D50 nicht dazu) auf den Markt gekommen sind unterstützen alle Funktionen. Kabellose Remotesteuerung anderer Blitze funktioniert natürlich, die ist Kameraunabhängig.


----------



## tatzel (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke, das ist ja schon mal eine klare Aussage. Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen mit Fremdgeräten (Cullmann, Metz)?


----------



## tatzel (24. Dezember 2007)

Habe mich für ein Nikon SB 600 entschieden und es für etwas über € 200.- im IN bestellt. Gerade ist bei ebay ein gebrauchtes für €176.- (plus Porto) versteigert worden. Da liege ich mit dem Neukauf gut, denke ich.


----------

